# [mplayer]Installer mplayer(encours)

## wxipn

Bonjour,

j'essaie d'installer mplayer pour un script vidéo sur un serveur gentoo, mais impossible de le faire reconnaitre.

Il voit bien mencoder /usr/bin/mencoder

mais pour mplayer The mplayer program is not installed on your server.

Je ne sais pas si il y a des fichiers de conf à modifier après l'installation de mplayer ?

Je suis débutant sur gentoo je ne connais pas toute les commandes  :Wink: 

Merci pour votre aideLast edited by wxipn on Mon Dec 26, 2011 11:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RaX

Salut,

Peux-tu nous retourner le résultat de la commande:

```
which mplayer
```

Si tu obtient bien un chemin et que malgré tout ton script ne le trouve pas, c'est probablement qu'il recherche le binaire avec un chemin "hard-codé", et il te faudra alors modifier ce script pour lui donner le bon chemin.

Bon courage.

----------

## wxipn

Yep, voici le chemin :/usr/bin/mplayer

----------

## Poussin

Avant toute chose, est-ce un serveur gentoo made by OVH? (release 2 machin...)

----------

## guilc

Il faudrai t savoir comment ton script fait pour détecter mplayer : seulement la présence du binaire, ou bien analyse-t-il la sortie de commande pour détecter une version particulière ?

PS: peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## wxipn

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Avant toute chose, est-ce un serveur gentoo made by OVH? (release 2 machin...)

 

Non pas une release 2, une gentoo de base.

C'est un pote admin sys qui me l'a monté, malheureusement je n'arrive plus à le contacter. 

Et tout est verrouillé dessus  :Very Happy: 

Impossible de se logguer avec une IP autre que la mienne ou la sienne, et je ne sais pas ou changer cela :\

----------

## Poussin

Ok maintenant, on va avoir besoin de plus d'info. Qu'est-ce qui a besoin de mplayer? Comment a-t-il été installé (via portage?)? Donne des infos

----------

## wxipn

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Ok maintenant, on va avoir besoin de plus d'info. Qu'est-ce qui a besoin de mplayer? Comment a-t-il été installé (via portage?)? Donne des infos

 

Le script en question = http://www.jmbsoft.com/software/tubex/

Pour l'installer, j'ai utilisé la commande emerge mplayer

Dans les prérequis pour le script, le buid.sh est constitué de la sorte pour mplayer:

```
## Install mplayer

if [ ! -d "mplayer" ]; then

    echo "Extracting mplayer.tar.gz..."

    extractarchive "mplayer.tar.gz"

fi

if [ -f "mplayer/_COMPLETE_" ]; then

    echo "mplayer already built, skipping..."

else

    changedirectory "mplayer"

    echo "Configuring mplayer..."

    executecommand "./configure --prefix=/usr"

    echo "Building mplayer..."

    executecommand "make"

    echo "Installing mplayer..."

    executecommand "make install"

    touch _COMPLETE_

    changedirectory ".."

fi
```

Je pourrai peut être essayer la version qu'il fournit ?

mplayer SVN-r29238-4.1.2

----------

## wxipn

Bon j'ai essayé d'installer la version plus haut, et je reçois un fichier error_log bien fourni et vers la fin, j'ai ça:

```
libx264.c:169: error: 'x264_param_t' has no member named 'b_bframe_pyramid'

make[1]: *** [libx264.o] Error 1

make: *** [libavcodec/libavcodec.a] Erreur 2
```

----------

## guilc

Rohlala, mais c'est quoi ce script !

Il essaye de t'installer mplayer de son côté en plein milieu du système. C'est absolument sale et à ne pas faire !!! dans /usr, c'est seulement le package manager qui touche ! Ce script est extrêmement sale.

Il FAUT passer cette étape et utiliser mplayer installé par le système...

----------

## wxipn

Oui je l'ai ré installé par emerge mplayer mais il est toujours pas détecté par le script :\

----------

## guilc

Vu la qualité du script, je pense qu'il va falloir que tu le modifies...

Visiblement, il considère que mplayer est installé si le fichier "mplayer/_COMPLETE_" est présent.

Mais s'il fait ce genre de saleté avec toutes ses dépendances, il va falloir sérieusement modifier ce script !

----------

